# Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trail Blazers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (29-28) @ Portland TrailBlazers (18-38)


Date: Wednesday March 1st
Time: 7:00 pm

 


Starters
​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.355*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Blake</td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Dixon</td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Miles</td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Khryapa</td><td align="center" valign="top">Z.Randolph</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG* 4.5
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.378*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.2*</td></tr></tbody></table>
Reserves

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf
</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Skinner</td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Telfair</td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Webster</td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jack</td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Outlaw</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>45</td> <td>11</td> <td>.804</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>26-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td>100.3</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>38</td> <td>17</td> <td>.691</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.6</td> <td>100.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>30</td> <td>27</td> <td>.526</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.4</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>44</td> <td>12</td> <td>.786</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>24-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-2</nobr></td> <td>94.9</td> <td>87.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.0</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>32</td> <td>23</td> <td>.582</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.1</td> <td>95.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>31</td> <td>26</td> <td>.544</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.6</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>31</td> <td>26</td> <td>.544</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>90.2</td> <td>88.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*29*</td> <td>*28*</td> <td>*.509*</td> <td>*16 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*16-11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.5*</td> <td>*96.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.6*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>27</td> <td>29</td> <td>.482</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>90.3</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="redfont">-2.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>26</td> <td>30</td> <td>.464</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>19-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>98.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>25</td> <td>32</td> <td>.439</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>10-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.6</td> <td>91.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>24</td> <td>32</td> <td>.429</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-9</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>99.4</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>24</td> <td>32</td> <td>.429</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>16-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.5</td> <td>92.6</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>22</td> <td>36</td> <td>.379</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.7</td> <td>106.7</td> <td class="redfont">-5.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Portland*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>*18*</td> <td>*38*</td> <td>*.321*</td> <td>*27*</td> <td><nobr>*12-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-22*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-24*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-8*</nobr></td> <td>*88.8*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="redfont">*-8.2*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 6*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-9*</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
​


 Upcoming Games

March 3rd - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 4th - vs.







- FSN

March 6th - vs.







- FSN​ <!-- / message --> 
March 8th - @ <!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 10th - @







- KCAL
<!-- / message --> 
<!-- sig -->​ <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Oh great....another back to back game. :sigh:

Let's Go Lakers! :curse:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

LF, 'bout time I repped you for all the hard work you do on game threads, but I was REALLY compelled to rep you b/c you put that pic of Ronny in there! Awesome.


Werrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



upsanddowns said:


> *Worthless*


Somebody get this jerk outta here. Nobody needs this. A poor attempt at poor humor.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

yea that guy wasnt very funny.....


about tonights game the lakers should win ...i dont know about handedly

but they should win easily....

damn Kobe is lucky they dont have the "Kobe Stopper" anymore hahahah

Ruben Patterson the Kobe Stopper :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Suns released Jim Jackson, should the Lakers sign him?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Suns released Jim Jackson, should the Lakers sign him?


Yup... by waiving Slava Medvedenko. Don't know exactly how is gonna work out with CBA rules.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Over/Under

Juan Dixon: 30 points.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

32-39 tell me they gonna lose this game?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Lakers are getting azzwhupped by lowly blazers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Just got back from a hockey game and got Mick Foley's autograph.. anything happen?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Just got back from a hockey game and got Mick Foley's autograph.. anything happen?


Nothing happen, we are just trailing the Porland 7 pts :curse:


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Not to worry, Kobe's gonna drop 30 in the second half. :woot:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

This is a joke, damn, Kobe please do smt, we need to D up


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

you gotta be kidding me? suns waived jimmy jax? 

he should really help the lakers if they could sign him.. WOW WOW i jsut cant believe it


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

5 fouls by Ronny already, bye Ronny


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Can any one Play D in Lakers tonight. We are owned by Blazers now. fuk


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Lose this, and kiss the season good bye.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

LOL...Smush threw a nice pass that should have been a layup/dunk for Kwame, but it hit him right in the head and Portland got the steal. :nonono:


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

i cant believe were losing whats wrong with our team????


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

man so many dunks? no D at all. We just suck that bad?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Cook 4 points
Kwame 1 point
Ronny 0 points

Lakers back within 10.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

quick 6 pts, come on Lakers


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Lead cut to 7. Keep on


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

trailing ony 7 pts, Phil should have let Cook in earlier. Go Lakers!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Is it just me or does Travis Outlaw play like a super star when he plays the Lakers.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Damn Dixon ate Smush alive


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Juan dixon is left uncared. He is making all easy layups. Smush where is ur stupid D


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Lakers down by 7 win 3:00 minutes left. 35 for Kobe.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

When is Brian Cook going to stop playing like a girl with lead legs?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

it is time to get to the line


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Smush takes it all the way and it's a 3 point lead with 1:39 left.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Only 3 pts come on .... Defense time!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

1:21 left in 4th Lead cut to 3. blazer ball


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

comeon Laker biyatches..atleast win one clse game..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Phil and Kobe are pissed at Cook for not switching out on Cook who let Blake hit an open jumper that looks like will cost them the game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

stupid D. no D at all. Please step up if you have any pride at all.    
lead back up by 5


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

we can still win this! come on lets play some d and get some buckets!


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

a 3 pt attempt by kobe...MISSED..lamar got the reb and lays it up..one possession game...now we need a stop..DONT FOUL!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Just play D on this last posession. Please


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

We Had It... And Darius Miles Stole The Bal From Smush...were Back At .500


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

<font color="red">I understand the frustration, just can't allow that.


-BH</font>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Laker Freak said:


> Phil and Kobe are pissed at Cook for not switching out on Cook who let Blake hit an open jumper that looks like will cost them the game.


Good they should be.. Let's hope it's a string of DNP's for the rest of the year..

This team is a damn joke and I'm glad I never got excited any bit for them this year..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Record is now 29-29 but 29-31 in my book.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Better hope our pick is top 10....


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Do not bait

-LF


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Wasn't it obvious that the Lakers would screw up when we didn't call a timeout with 24 seconds left? I certainly thought so.

What happened? We didn't call a timeout, and of course, it was Parker who messed it up.

Phil Jackson is a dreadful, dreadful, dreadful in-game coach.

His decision making and in-game coaching is pathetic. It's proved further by his inability to get the team to step up on Steve Blake. The guy sucks and he was burning us all game long (just like he did the first time). All you have to do is get in his face, and he'll brick them all night. However, Phil didn't feel like it was necessary to yell at anyone about this until 52 seconds left in the game, when he let Cook have it.

This game was from the very start, the mirror image of the first game @ Portland a month or so ago. The scariest thing about this awful Lakers team is that they have not progressed one bit since the first game of the season.

Our playoff hopes ended on February 24.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

I feel very bad for Phil because in this game, Phil was not fooling around. He made the timeouts and substitutions at the right times. Brian Cook put Phil in a bad situation though. Kwame Brown guarded the post put he was not coming out on screens affectively nor was his offense there so Phil was forced to use Cook. But its seems like Cook was trying to make some statement to Phil because the entire game he was not active offensively and Defense and his inablilty to rebound cost us the game. Kobe is pissed off and Phil has the face of a 'beaten man' - I think he gives up on this this 
roster 

Now their only hope is that when the season is over nobody below them right now has a better recod then 41-41.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Laker Freak said:


> Record is now 29-29 but 29-31 in my book.


More like 29-32...

This is exactly where we broke down last season too. This team is horrible. Maybe someone would care to learn from their mistakes? This garbage is just deja vu. If I wanted this ****, I'd have been a Warriors fan.

Speaking of the Warriors, they are going to beat the living **** out of us on Friday.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

Best Part of Game: Kwame getting drilled in the head by a Smush pass!


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

15 Assists and 17 TOs by the Lakers !!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Damian Necronamous said:


> What happened? We didn't call a timeout, and of course, it was Parker who messed it up.
> 
> Phil Jackson is a dreadful, dreadful, dreadful in-game coach.
> 
> His decision making and in-game coaching is pathetic. It's proved further by his inability to get the team to step up on Steve Blake. The guy sucks and he was burning us all game long (just like he did the first time). All you have to do is get in his face, and he'll brick them all night. However, Phil didn't feel like it was necessary to yell at anyone about this until 52 seconds left in the game, when he let Cook have it.


Phil coached ok in this game (First time in a while). He made the right subs and called the timeouts when needed but our bigmen did not come out with energy. Mihm still looked bother by his shoulder so he was slow on D. Kwame sucks. Ronny was getting every foul called on him so he was ineffective on D. Cook practically said "Screw You Phil" the entire game. When Phil decided to put all smalls in the game, that did not work either. Most of the Lakers did not come out with energy from the start and you really cannot coach effort so I don't blame Phil...tonight. It's still a bad lost and I'm wondering what Jerry Buss is thinking who said a playoff berth was inevitable.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Best Part of Game: Kwame getting drilled in the head by a Smush pass!


dude, you're evil :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Damian Necronamous said:


> More like 29-32...
> 
> This is exactly where we broke down last season too. This team is horrible. Maybe someone would care to learn from their mistakes? This garbage is just deja vu. If I wanted this ****, I'd have been a Warriors fan.
> 
> Speaking of the Warriors, they are going to beat the living **** out of us on Friday.


A true fan of a team would be with them even during their losses.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



KennyK said:


> 15 Assists and 17 TOs by the Lakers !!!!


part of that was Kobe's fault. After the first quarter, Kobe decided to heat it up a bit but was cold, which i still do not understand why becomes even the homering comentators reallzed that the Blazers were not realy guarding Kobe. Kobe needs to have a decent shooting night because everytime he starts out cold he tries to shoot his way back in and not getting his teamates involved. He just took this game too seriously too early.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

We are still lucky,

Utah lost to bobcats and sacto beat cavs. they both are 2 games behind us.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> We are still lucky,
> 
> Utah lost to bobcats and sacto beat cavs. they both are 2 games behind us.


I'm sick of the still ok, lucky, etc. stuff.. When is it OK for others to be concerned? 

But hey on the +, this is a rebuilding process and I suppose they have taken a step forward? :rofl:


----------



## mutilation99 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

This is my first post here. Wow, I can't believe Smush could not hold on to the ball with the remaining 20 seconds left in the quarter. Also I believe we still had a time out available. Why didn't Phil call one when we got the defensive rebound. Anyway...I truly hope this Laker team gets their act together.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*

I worry about the Queens more than the Utah, damn, this lost is hard to swallow and it really make me want to puke but we have to get over it, prepare for some ugly lost ahead :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



mutilation99 said:


> This is my first post here. Wow, I can't believe Smush could not hold on to the ball with the remaining 20 seconds left in the quarter. Also I believe we still had a time out available. Why didn't Phil call one when we got the defensive rebound. Anyway...I truly hope this Laker* team gets their act together.*


Welcome to the Lakers Board!!

The last possesion was really just good defense by the Blazers. Smush wanted a pick so that he can drive to the basket where kobe will be open at the wing from a screen that he receives. Miles rotated well and got lucky with a strip.

P.S. I'm hoping your Username is describing what Buss did to the team in 2004. (Mutilation 99 times fold)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Our playoff hopes ended on February 24.


I just hate these kind of fans...too damn early to call it over.


btw not directed at you.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I just hate these kind of fans...too damn early to call it over.
> 
> 
> btw not directed at you.



Its cool. Most realistic people understand that there is always hate. But the guy is right, this team shows no signs of life. And there are better teams behind them.

No playoffs.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game #58 (3/1) Los Angeles Lakers @ Portland Trailblazers*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Better hope our pick is top 10....


You can say that again.

'Cause this team is not making the playoffs.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I have no idea what to say.

I am to a point where I said I would give up this team if they lost to Portland, but somehow, I am still giving them a chance.

Lakers better not disappoint me. 
Just keep the 8th seed and make the playoffs is all I ask.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes! Then we play the Mavs!! We just seem to always do good against the Mavs


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Just get me season tickets and we'll finish the season 1st seed! ha-haaaaaa

..but seriously i think kobe was sick or something and thats why he was doin so bad


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I dont know what the fuss is about we HAVE been consistent all year...

We never play decent on back to backs

Lamar plays like the invisible man

And when the game is on the line, you can bet your life that either: the opposing team will get a wide open three or a lay-up

and our defense makes BS PGs look wonderful for thier coaching staff

Its beautiful, really it is

Whatever, Go Lakers!!!If you cant make the playoffs at least improve your play...


----------

